# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Costa neoRiviera [Grand Μistral, Mistral]

## mike_rodos

Ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο που επισκέφτεται συχνά τη Ρόδο, σήμερα έκανε την πρώτη του άφιξη για την φετινή σεζόν! 

DSCN1109.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Ώραια σχεδια... Ξερουμε τον διακοσμητη?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αν μιλαμε για εσωτερικη σχεδιαση ειναι η γνωστη διεθνως ΑΜΚ του κυριου και της κυριας κατζουρακη που πραγματικα εχουν κανει πολυ φινα δουλεια στο εσωτερικο.Για την εξωτερικη εμφανιση εχω να πω οτι αυτο ηταν η βαση για τα αλλα πλοια της festival και μεταπειτα της MSC

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MISTRAL στον πειραια το 2000



old (119).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> MISTRAL στον πειραια το 2000
> 
> 
> 
> old (119).jpg


Ωραία φωτογραφεία φίλε BEN BRUCE! διότι τότε τα μέσα ήταν διαφορετικά ! Σ ευχαριστούμε που τέτοιες φωτογραφίες τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας .

----------


## pantjo

Τα γραφικα τα εφτιαξε ενα Ισπανικο Γραφειο γραφικων τεχνων.
Την πραγματοποιηση παραλιγο να την κανω εγω αλλα την τελευταια στιγμη μου πηρε τη δουλεια μεσα παο τα χερια ενα Ιταλικο συνεργειο.
Αφου βεβαια ειχα ετοιμασει και στειλει ολες τις μακετες και τα σωστα μετρα για εγκριση.
Αυτα εχουν οι δουλειες!

----------


## giannisk88

Πρίν λίγη ώρα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους.
DSC00624.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δεν το πιστεύω.... τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχαχα!!
Και ακόμα δεν είδες τίποτα Δάσκαλε!!!
Τα υπογλώσσια να είναι καλά να παλέψουμε το καλοκαίρι και τις επισκέψεις διαφόρων τύπου πλοίων στο λιμάνι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Grand Mistral η αλλιως Μistral σκετο.Ενα πλοιο που εχε δωσει πολλες ελπιδες για πολλους οτι κατι μπορει να αλλαξει!

IMG_3743.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εδω το *MISTRAL* στην ANTIGUA το 2002 σε μια συναντηση του με το ομοσταυλο _EUROPEAN VISION_: Mistral.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Στο Ηράκλειο στις 26 Ιουνίου.
Φωτο απο το Κουλέ.
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Μαστροκώστα

----------


## lostromos

Το πλοίο στον Πειραιά, στις 11/5/09

----------


## giannisk88

Στη Λεμεσό της Κύπρου πριν μερικές ημέρες..
Αφιερωμένη στον Artmios Sintixakis

DSC00029.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

αυτή η εταιρεία τι συμφερόντων ειναι?

----------


## giannisk88

Η εταιρία είναι Ισπανική φίλε μου.
Τα βαπόρια της όμως έχουν Ιταλική σημαία απο οτι παρατηρώ.

----------


## stratoscy

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.ΜΑΣ ΣΥΓΧΥΣΑΝ

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Στη Λεμεσό της Κύπρου πριν μερικές ημέρες..
> Αφιερωμένη στον Artmios Sintixakis
> 
> DSC00029.jpg


Γιαννιώ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!Ορίστε κ μια απο εμένα του GRAND MISTRAL  αλλα στο λιμάνι μας!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51146

----------


## giannisk88

:Smile: 
Επειδή θυμόμουν τι φανταστικές φωτο του είχες τραβήξει γι'αυτο και στην αφιέρωσα!!! Να είσαι καλά φιλε μου Αρτέμη.

----------


## mastrokostas

Grand Mystral και Gemini !
Aπό την χτεσινοβραδινή τους διαμονή στον Πειραιά !Η προσπάθεια είναι χωρίς τρίποδο ,και γι αυτό η ατέλειες !
IMG_6282.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Αναχωρωντας απο Ροδο ενα μεσημερι του Ιουλιου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το  Grand Mistral δεμένο χτες στον Πειραιά.

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα το βράδυ στον βροχερό Πειραιά .
IMG_8924.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Όταν περνάμε στο χιλιοστό !! Βλέπουμε ότι και άλλοι ξύνουν τους ντόκους !
IMG_8952.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα καραβια και πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια!! :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## helatros68

Το Grand Mistral στον Πειραια στις 12.10.2009.


GRAND MISTRAL 12.10.09.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αφιξητου Grand Mistral στο Ηράκλειο...ένα βαπόρι που το είχαμε στο λιμάνι μας σχεδόν  κάθε εβδομάδα!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68574

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι εχουν περασει 10 χρονια απο τοτε που αρχισε να ταξιδευει και ειναι σαν χθες.

----------


## vinman

*Έξω απο την παραλία στου Κοκκίνη το Χάνι (Ηράκλειο για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν...)με κατεύθυνση την Ρόδο λογικά,τον περασμένο Αύγουστο..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71387

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71388

----------


## BOLCARIB

το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο απο ολα της Festival - την εσωτερικη διακοσμηση και τα χρωματα του - ακομα και σημερα δεν τα βρισκεις ουτε σε νεες κατασκευες. Εδω παραθετω 2 συλλεκτικες και σπανιες φωτογραφιες σε ολους τους φιλους του nautilia απο την 7ημερη κρουαζιερα μου στην Κουβα τον Φεβρουαριο του 2002 (επισκεψη Fidel Castro στο Mistral συνοδευομενο απο τον ιδιοκτητη της εταιριας Κο Πουλιδη που ηρθε στην Κουβα μονο για αυτο το event)

Mistral - Fidel Castro visit.jpg

Mistral - Fidel Castro visit 2.jpg

----------


## captainikos

Στο St. Petersburg 11/07/2010, και στο βαθος το Mein Schiff

11072010283.jpg

11072010284.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπορει απο εξω να χανει λιγο, στην πρυμνη, αλλα σιγουρα ηταν ενα μεγαλο αλμα για την ελλαδα που μια εταιρεια σαν τη festival καταφερε να μπει στην μυτη των μεγαλων.το Mistral ηταν το πρωτο βημα.Ωραιες αναμνησεις απο αυτην την προσπαθεια....

----------


## captainikos

Η πρύμη του όπως είναι σήμερα, μετα τις σουίτες που πρόσθεσαν το 2007.
DSC09764.jpg

----------


## captainikos

Godthavn (Nuuk) Greenland 30/07/2010, κρουαζιέρες στην Γρυλανδία

DSC09902.jpg

----------


## captainikos

Στο Prins Christiansund Fjord Νοτια Γροιλανδία 6 Αυγούστου 2010

Green & Iceland 18-3.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μεγαλεια το MISTRAL.Παντως ευτυχως οι σουιτες δεν χαλασαν προς το χειροτερο την ηδη επιβαρυμενη αισθητικη του πλοιου πρυμα

----------


## captainikos

Εδώ στο Narssaq / Greenland 28/07/2010

P7280111-1.jpg

----------


## captainikos

Εδώ μετά από πολύ καιρό στο Porto Belo, Brazil, tendering operation

----------


## mike_rodos

*Grand Mistral, Ρόδος 10/5/2009
Για τους ben bruce και captainikos*

DSCN1109.jpg

----------


## captainikos

Δυστυχώς πέρσι όπως και φέτος το βάλανε μεχρι Γροιλανδια, πέρσι και φέτος έχουμε (μ' αρέσει το έχουμε), νοιώθω μέλος της Εταιρείας !!!, το Grand Celebration. Μην απογοητευτήτε, καμμιά σύγκριση αλλά δεν γίνεται και αλλοιως, Θα σας δω το καλοκαίρι, να έρθετε να με επισκευθήτε στο Celebration να πιούμε καφέ. Captainikos από Buenos Aires σήμερα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Καπεταν Νίκο καλά ταξίδια , και να περνάς καλά σε αυτά τα αγαπημένα μέρη !Θα έρθω να σε βρω σίγουρα το καλοκαίρι !Καλά ταξίδια και πάλι !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Mistral...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της  Festival Cruises_
card postal.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GRAND MISTRAL στις 17-09-2009 φωτογραφημένο απο το Φηροστεφάνι σε πρώτο πλάνο και πίσω του το Costa Fortuna.

GRAND MISTRAL 03 17-09-2009.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Πολυ ατσουμπαλο σχεδιο..τα μεταγενεστερα πλοια που βασιστηκαν πανω του ειναι μαλλον ανωτερα σχεδιαστικα τουλαχιστον..π.χ. το ξαδερφακι του MSC Armonia η τα δευτερα ξαδερφια του MSC Opera/Lirica

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ατσουμπαλο σωστα λες και πραγματι πατησαν πολλα πλοια στη σχεδιαση του απο το ναυπηγειο.Βεβαια ο αντιλογος ειναι οτι μεσα ειναι φανταστικο λογικο απλο και ομορφο δια χειρος κατζουρακη και καμια σχεση δεν εχει με τις αμερικανιες που βλεπουμε τωρα και στην ευρωπη

----------


## Express Pigasos

Στο Equasis βλεπω πως ανηκει στην ... Costa Crociere!! Ομιλος Carnival και η Iberocruceros.. θα με ενδιεφερε αν το βλεπα ποτε ..Costa Maestrale  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eγινε και αυτο 14 ετιας.Ολο και καποια αλλαγη θα γινει, ισως και αλλες καμπινες με μπαλκονι,αν και κατα την γνωμη μου θα επρεπε εκει που εχει γυμαστηριο-σπα , πλωρα πανω απο την γεφυρα, να γινει ενα ωραιο observation lounge που τοσο του λειπει μιας και κανενα σαλονι του δεν εχει θεα πλωρα

----------


## Aquaman

> Eγινε και αυτο 14 ετιας.Ολο και καποια αλλαγη θα γινει, ισως και αλλες καμπινες με μπαλκονι,αν και κατα την γνωμη μου θα επρεπε εκει που εχει γυμαστηριο-σπα , πλωρα πανω απο την γεφυρα, να γινει ενα ωραιο observation lounge που τοσο του λειπει μιας και κανενα σαλονι του δεν εχει θεα πλωρα


Ας κανουν ο,τι αλλαγη θελουν,αρκει να μην το καταντησουν σαν το Costa Neoromantica που με τις εξτρα καμπινες εγινε κυριολεκτικα τραγικο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Μistral στο λιμανι του Πειραια φωτογραφημενο απο τον φιλο despo

_mistral.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενώ στο AIS το πλοίο που βρίσκεται σήμερα στην Κέρκυρα (απ' όπου και η φωτο) φαίνεται σαν Costa Neoriviera, στην πλώρη του γράφει  Costa Riviera. Το γιατί δεν το γνωρίζω.

COSTA-RIVIERA-06-09-09-2018.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλει καλύτερα γυαλάκια η μηχανή σου  :Sneakiness: 

ADK_3789.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως και γω Απόστολε....μεγαλώσαμε.

----------


## Apostolos

Η τρέλα μετράει και όχι τα χρόνια

----------

